# TT owners post pic of your cars !!!



## koss2010 (Oct 8, 2007)

Why isnt there a official pic thread for the new TTs ? Well there should be that car looks incredibale so lets see your shots !


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (koss2010)*

I'd post some of mine if I had any. It's hard to keep the car clean with the severe drought (no outdoor water use permitted in north GA right now), plus we've had awful weather lately (rain, sleet, snow) so the car has been kept in the garage.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Let me start, Stock though, 


















_Modified by Mr Gee at 6:30 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

I love those wheels. For stock they look incredible.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (koss2010)*









VR6 baby


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (NeverOEM)*


----------



## roccoman82 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (zerind)*


----------



## roccoman82 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (roccoman82)*

here are a few more...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (roccoman82)*

need to get me an S-Line front bumper before my build is all done..


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (NeverOEM)*


----------



## TKVW (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (Wimbledon)*











_Modified by TKVW at 1:40 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (koss2010)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ec5fXWVm44E
walk around of my car and a clip of the exhaust note at the end. Resonator is deleted in that clip, sounds like a VR6 now. Put some black vinyl over the orange markers on my headlights today too, I'll get some pics of that for tonight.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_Put some black vinyl over the orange markers on my headlights today too, I'll get some pics of that for tonight.

I'm very interested in seeing pics of that, I've been thinking about it.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (Wimbledon)*

ask and you shall receive. I think it looks great


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_ask and you shall receive. I think it looks great

















Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Wimbledon at 11:32 PM 2/19/2008_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (Wimbledon)*

I bet it'd look clean


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (NeverOEM)*

nice lets go to home depot and load our tt with wood


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (Audifollow)*

Here's mine, all the way from Ireland, on an unusually sunny day for this time of the year


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (conneem-tt)*

is that a caractere grille?


----------



## DirtyDog(Irl) (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (NeverOEM)*


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (NeverOEM)*

Yup, it's the Caractere grill. I had it painted gloss black along with the fog surrounds and rear valance.


----------



## thomasz (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (zerind)*

The new TT's look nice. Wonder how next year's model going be?


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (koss2010)*

my new ride..


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_Yup, it's the Caractere grill. I had it painted gloss black along with the fog surrounds and rear valance.


Looks very sharp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (Wimbledon)*









oops wrong forum








but seriously sweet lookin cars guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (Blue20thAE)*

thats a sexy TiTy


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_thats a sexy TiTy

thanks! i reallyyyy love the new body style though.







i want both hahaha


----------



## RS4Quattro (May 20, 2008)

Hi!
Im new in this forum.
Im from germany and here are two pics of my TT.
I will upload some newer ones, when i am at home.
These Pics are about one year old...
Greets!


----------



## phope (May 21, 2004)

My Sprint Blue 3.2









Audi accessory valance (before I straightened it, lol )










_Modified by phope at 8:14 PM 5/20/2008_


----------



## hojinize (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (phope)*

don't see many roadster
























i m loving it


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (hojinize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hojinize* »_don't see many roadster
























i m loving it

nice..














..... hmmmmm a new roadster make look nice next to my mk1 coupe


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hojinize, send me your bumper


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

wow, good to see the new TTs are just as sexy as the old ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here is my classic


----------



## lok402 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (koss2010)*

Can anybody teach me how to post pics??thx!!!!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (lok402)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lok402* »_Can anybody teach me how to post pics??thx!!!!

Step 1: Click REPLY
Step 2: Click yellow mountain image, the 5th button from left in the REPLY screen
Step 3: Copy URL between the center brackets
Step 4: Repeat steps 2 & 3 for more pics
Step 5: Click SUBMIT POST


----------



## lok402 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (Wimbledon)*



URL=http://www.pic-hoster.com/viewer.php?file=wgln7f2dk6r4rdo8fafn.jpg]







[/URL]
Here is my TT 2.0T .I'm from HK. Nice to meet u!!!!


_Modified by lok402 at 11:19 AM 6-13-2008_


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (lok402)*

Very nice TT lok402!


----------



## hojinize (May 19, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (lok402)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lok402* »_Here is my TT 2.0T .I'm from HK. Nice to meet u!!!!

finally u've learned








nice looking car.. what side skirts do u have?


----------



## lok402 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (hojinize)*

Whole body kit is oettinger...


----------



## dcox20 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: TT owners post pic of your cars !!! (lok402)*

Thought I had put these up already - guess not...


























_Modified by dcox20 at 10:33 AM 6-22-2008_


----------

